# I bought 2 new HSS928AWD last week - REVIEW:



## McRockFish

I was born and raised in NH and am now 50 years old, I've been having to snowblow for 35+ years. So, I'm no rookie. I've been using Arien machines for the last 35 years. The last 2 blowers I bought were Arien 825's. about 12 years ago.

I have properties in 2 different areas about 20 miles apart. So, I need 2 machines. I'm 50, so figured I should live it up and finally replace my last two 8hp Ariens with these 928's. I originally thought I would buy one Platinum Arien and one 928, but later I decided I should just buy 2 928's and not try to be cheap!

Today we had 4+ inches of very heavy icy snow. Nothing out of the ordinary in NH, and a good test for a 928. I'm in shape, still exercise every day and throw these machines around. My house driveway alone is 900 feet long and my rental properties are 20 miles away. My rental properties take an additional 2 hours on top of that. That's why I bought 2 Honda 928's.

MY REVIEW: I'm not that impressed with the 928. My old 2 Ariens with the posi-traction I've been using for the last 12 years have been so good. Seriously! Great power on a the old Arien 24" machine with the posi traction being able to be locked in. I didn't buy the new Ariens because of the auto-turn. I use my blowers hard, and throw them into banks on edge, and I didn't want to be fighting the auto-turn. So, I went with the 2 wheel drive locked in Honda 928's.

WHY I AM NOT IMPRESSED WITH THE 928 HONDAS: 
It seems underpowered. I really didn't feel like it had much more power/torque than my old 8 horse Ariens. The 928 was struggling today! I was expecting to be impressed, but was not. I go hard on these machines, and when I spend close to 3K each, I want something special! I want a ripper! I want a machine that feels like it can't be stopped. The 928 today was crying. And, again, I bought 2 new Honda 928's last week!!!

So, after being unimpressed with my first 928, I didn't use my other 928 and transported the one I used today between sites. I will return my unused 928 for a 32" with more power. I didn't want to buy a 32" track machine but to get more power, but I will need to. There is no choice in Honda: to get more power you need to go 32" track. I will keep one 928 wheeled unit, and swap the unused 928, plus of course some more $ to the dealer for a HSS1332ATD. And again, I can't chance buying a Arien with that auto-turn for my heavy use.

I'm not bitter about now owning one 928 and one 1332...
But to be real honest, a little let down. It is too bad that Arien is now exclusively auto-turn. They really used to make a great posi traction machine. My new Hondas are good machines, but the 928 wheeled unit for NH is in my opinion is not powerful enough. It wasn't the traction, it was mostly the power.

If you live in CT or MA with a standard development size driveway, or somewhere that doesn't really test these machines, the 928 is a probably a good choice.


----------



## liftoff1967

Interesting review.

THANK YOU for the detail!


----------



## Bob_S

I am in central Massachusetts and was hit with wet snow from the same storm. My new 928 also had some power issues but by far my biggest problem was the shoot getting clogged up. I would not say that the icy snow I had to cleanup was typical wet snow. It truly was much worse and thus the jury is still out on the power question. Was not a good first test, thats for sure.:hope:


----------



## bad69cat

Thanks for the heads up - gotta say I am surprised!? I have been a believer in Honda's for a long time, I just don't like the price! I try to buy nice older used ones if they pop up - because they have a good re-sale value once I fix 'em up. So what did you do with your old Ariens then? Hopefully not trade them in? They may have sold out to someone for more than a dealer would offer...... might take some of the sting out of it. At least I know not to get crazy and go buy new ones now!! ;>P Hope they at least treat you well for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Stuofsci02

McRockFish,

Have you tried the Ariens Autoturn. I know that some have complained, but I had the same snow today. About 5" of snow with about an inch of rain/ice on top. Really slushy stuff. I have a gravel driveway and I was walking beside my blower because of the wind blow back. I was only holding the drive lever and it was running straight as can be basically by itself. I have never found the autoturn to be an issue even when I am cutting the side of the banks on the street to widen the road..

With todays snow and the ~12 HP on my platinum 30 I was able to run at speed 4 out of 6 and was throwing 35+ ft. Not trying to change your mind, just want to make sure you are not worring about something that might not be a problem.

Cheers.


----------



## Optical_Man

McRockFish said:


> It seems underpowered. I really didn't feel like it had much more power/torque than my old 8 horse Ariens. The 928 was struggling today


I have a new 928 also, but the tracked version. I've been eagerly waiting to use it on some real snow. Another person mentioned in a review *here* that the max throttle RPM may have been a little low. I got to wondering myself, so I purchased a tachometer to test it. Mine was exactly at the factory recommended 3600 RPM. I bring this up because it seems odd that a 9HP Honda would have less power than your old 8HP Ariens.

Trail Tech (723-A00) Orange TTO Digital Tachometer Plus Hour Meter


----------



## McRockFish

I know today's snow was tough. Heavy wet icy. But, I've been there many times before with conditions just like this, and I simply expected better from the 928. And, I didn't say that my old 8hp ariens had more power, I'm just saying that this new 928 isn't really that much different.

I will end up with one 928 and one 1332. I'm sure the 928 will have enough power most of the time. And I'll have the roughly 13hp - 1332 next time I need a lot of power.

And, there is something about how the bucket extends so far on the new Ariens that also bothers me. It just seems unbalanced and awkward. I appreciate the good feedback on the auto-turn, and yes, maybe I should have stuck with Ariens...

I'm sure I will be fine with these 2 Hondas, but I may have spent a lot more $ than I needed to buying Hondas.


----------



## uberT

McRockFish, welcome aboard! Sorry to hear things didn't meet expectation.


----------



## Blepski

Thank you for that honest review . I'm sorry to hear your unhappy with your purchase and that's a lot of money to spend and not be completely satisfied .

I have been trying to decide on an ariens pro 28 / 32 or Honda 928. / 1332 for months ! 

Like you I decided the Honda would be the better choice and but I was concerned with the low power rating of the 928 so I currently have a deposit on a 1332. 

I do live down on the shoreline in CT but wanted the best machine I could buy that will be able to handle anything over the many many years I plan to own it . 

I'm sure the 928 is adequate for most storms and the 1332 is overkill but we had a few terrible storms last year and that's when I do not want to be let down or even think that I might be. 

The 928 does have its perks in handling and storage but now at least you will have the best of both worlds !


----------



## E350

*Mods*: *McRockFish*'s review should be a sticky on how to right an unbiased, informative no bull review. Supposedly I wil be facing a four foot CalTrans packed icy EOD berm this Friday to a four feet deep 150' upslope driveway. I just spent $100 today to have the tree service guy plow the berm and first 20 feet one car wide. Snow is fun. But it can also be heartattack inducing for us 61 year-old guys who need a tool to do the work for us. *McRockFish*, your experience speaks for itself and your review appears even-handed, fair, and manly. It is news we can use. Thank you for posting.


----------



## db9938

Another observation, and I am not sure if it truly plays out in real world operations, the power-to-width ratio with the 928 should be greater than the 1332. If one assumes that the "9" of the 928, and "13" of the 1332, refers to a power output, and the other the width, then:

32/13=2.46
28/9=3.11

There are other considerations, such as number of impeller blades, speed of impeller, feed rate, and of course, snow type.


----------



## fake_usa

db9938 said:


> Another observation, and I am not sure if it truly plays out in real world operations, the power-to-width ratio with the 928 should be greater than the 1332. If one assumes that the "9" of the 928, and "13" of the 1332, refers to a power output, and the other the width, then:
> 
> 32/13=2.46
> 28/9=3.11
> 
> There are other considerations, such as number of impeller blades, speed of impeller, feed rate, and of course, snow type.


You have it backwards, the power to width is greater on the 13/32.


----------



## db130

fake_usa said:


> You have it backwards, the power to width is greater on the 13/32.


I agree that the horsepower should be divided by the width:

9hp on 28" bucket = .32 hp per inch

13hp on 32" bucket = .40 hp per inch


However, we can use his math to demonstrate the same but in a different way:

32/13=2.46 (1 horsepower is responsible for 2.46") 
28/9=3.11 (1 horsepower is responsible for 3.11") -> meaning each horse has to work harder on the 928


----------



## BWC

Interesting info on the 928. I have had several walk behinds over the years and they all worked reasonably well except for when the heavy wet snow would arrive. I live in Atlantic Canada where we have our fair share of snow/ice/slush to blow. Five years ago I bought a used 1991 Honda 828. I took it home and went over it prior to blowing. I installed new belts, a new impeller bearing, changed the oil and put in a new spark plug. Five years later this blower is working strong with no issues. I am impressed with the power and the traction this blower has. It is a tracked unit and though heavy to move around when you want to park it I find it no more of a struggle to turn than my previous wheeled units while operating. I lent it to my son last winter. We had a huge record breaking winter for snow totals. This old Honda never missed a beat. This was the first time my son ever used a snowblower. It kept his 150' double wide driveway cleared and then some. He liked it so much that he bought a new HSS1332 for this winter. He has used the new blower three times this year and he is just as impressed as he was with the 828. He can tell though that the 1332 has more lugging torque and with all of the new features it is a sweet ride as they say. Yes the 828 will work hard in the heavy stuff but slow down and let it work. It still throws the crap like crazy and I never have had it plug up ever nor did my son. My older wheeled units would plug up, Craftsman 10/32, Yardman 10.5/30, even when I tried to go slow. IMHO you can't beat the hydrostatic transmission for varying travel speed which is critical in the heavy stuff. If I were to blow heavy wet snow going too fast with my Honda it would stall out for sure, any of them would.
These are my observations and my opinion only. I have not used a 928 just my 828. I am going to be using the 1332 this winter and I will report back.


----------



## Apple Guy

I fully agree too. My old 22 year old Yamaha wheel that I sold would just kill my new at the time 2011 Honda 928 (with increased torque that year) No comparison. The 928 seems like a weak 6hp unit compared to the Yamaha. I would of bought a Yamaha, but they are only available in Canada and are $4,300 in track form only, so I thought the Honda was the next best thing. But it was not. I would almost be willing to bet my old sold Yamaha would through more snow then a new 13 hp Honda.


----------



## vinnyNH

I too am not too impressed with my Honda HSS928ATD. Sure, electric start is nice and power chute control sounds great. But the traction of the unit is not that great. When I lifted the front by about 2 inches, it seems to work fine. But when I lower down the front so that I can really clear the snow to the ground, I find the unit stop moving sometimes. The tracks are moving but the unit stay put. The track is not having much traction. The engine also seems to be a little under-powered. A couple of times, I have to back up a little. It might also just be me not used to the 928 yet. My old one was an Ariens 1028 and seems to not have as much a slipping issue as this Honda. But then again, I did have chain. I thought the track is better.

What is better however is when I try to clear a path in my yard that is uphill. I raise the front up by a 2 to 3 inches and this thing just climb and blow snow without fuss. My Ariens would stop and I have to keep pushing it up.


----------



## dbv

I thought the the new 928's and 724's have the same engines as the older models? If so, why the difference? I had a 2013 wheeled version of the 928 and it never felt underpowered in our Cleveland winters. I thought the new 928 would be as good or better, because of the autoturn? Sure hope I did not make a mistake by selling my 928 to get the newer Honda.


----------



## SB83

It seems like the ideal setup for the new 928 would have used the gx340 engine. In the 1132 I had, that engine would never quit. It would be great with the 928 chassis. 

For the tinkerers out there, the Honda GX engines are very popular in the go karting community and they can tune the gx270s to ~11hp using gx390 parts including the larger 21mm carb, cam, etc... and who doesn't secretly want an open header pipe and finned valve cover on their snowblower.


----------



## mobiledynamics

I was actuallyt thinking/hoping Big Red would have done a engine upgrade (moooar HP) bump across the board on their new models.

However, after seeing the press release, they are using similar size engines in their overseas counterparts, so I'm going to presume bucket width/power ratio, they feel what block is on it is sufficient enough.


----------



## McRockFish

While I am a little let down at the power on a 928, I want to make sure that this doesn't turn into a totally negative review, because it was never intended to be.

The quality on these Hondas is so much better than on most, if not all, of the other brands. So compact and balanced. Just a great feel. I was expecting to be wowed by power and torque, and I just was not. That's where I was let down.

Bottom line: This 928 has enough power except for the really tough storms. Yesterday I had more than 4" of that heavy icy stuff, looking back I had probably closer to 5 or even 6. I wanted to clarify that and reiterate that it was a tough test. Of course my old Ariens would have struggled also, but I still wanted to be wowed by the Honda that costs double, but I was not.

IF I WERE TO DO IT AGAIN, after this first test, I would probably still end up with one new Honda 928 for my smaller property where storage is an issue, and the 1332 for my larger property. Hondas are still the best out there, but the cost is so much that buyers should expect a lot! 

I will DEFINITELY be swapping out my unused 928 for one 1332. Then I should be close to $6K into 2 new blowers! I hope that having this combo, one 928 and one 1332, will be ideal for 95% of the storms that will still give the Hondas an A or A- grade! I'm looking forward to testing both machines again on a foot or more of lighter snow and see how they go.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Thank you for sharing your initial impressions. Hopefully you'll share your initial impressions of the 1332 when you put it to use, and also tell us of your long term experiences with both. 

There will be others who will be able to tell us about one machine, but probably not many who will be able to compare two different ones side by side as you can. I'm going to guess that not only will our general membership be interested in hearing what you have to say, but Honda will too.


----------



## snowjoke

*I agree with the grade.*



McRockFish said:


> While I am a little let down at the power on a 928, I want to make sure that this doesn't turn into a totally negative review, because it was never intended to be.
> 
> The quality on these Hondas is so much better than on most, if not all, of the other brands. So compact and balanced. Just a great feel. I was expecting to be wowed by power and torque, and I just was not. That's where I was let down.
> 
> Bottom line: This 928 has enough power except for the really tough storms. Yesterday I had more than 4" of that heavy icy stuff, looking back I had probably closer to 5 or even 6. I wanted to clarify that and reiterate that it was a tough test. Of course my old Ariens would have struggled also, but I still wanted to be wowed by the Honda that costs double, but I was not.
> 
> IF I WERE TO DO IT AGAIN, after this first test, I would probably still end up with one new Honda 928 for my smaller property where storage is an issue, and the 1332 for my larger property. Hondas are still the best out there, but the cost is so much that buyers should expect a lot!
> 
> I will DEFINITELY be swapping out my unused 928 for one 1332. Then I should be close to $6K into 2 new blowers! I hope that having this combo, one 928 and one 1332, will be ideal for 95% of the storms that will still give the Hondas an A or A- grade! I'm looking forward to testing both machines again on a foot or more of lighter snow and see how they go.



Thanks for the good review. I bought a 2012 Honda 928 tracked blower in December 2014 and yesterday was its first real work out. Last year we didn’t have many snowfalls over 6”, but yesterday we had 8 - 10” of heavy snow which meant my driveway depth varied from 8” to almost 24” with drifting. 

I was pretty impressed with the 928’s performance. I had to reduce the speed to a slow crawl to let the machine “eat” when the snow was higher than the bucket, but man it really ate the snow. I could maintain about half speed when I was going through the 10” and lower stuff. I did my 20’ x 80’ drive and then I did two of my neighbors driveways in the same conditions. The machine was working hard, but I wasn’t worried about it breaking down because it was so easy to control the speed with the hydrostatic drive. 

My last blower was a Toro 826 OXE power max and I had trouble in these conditions because I couldn’t get the machine to go slow enough so the engine wouldn’t bog down. The Toro was easier to turn with the turning triggers, but yesterday I seemed to be able to turn the Honda with relative ease. Actually, up until yesterday, I was thinking about replacing my current Honda with one of the newest Honda 928 tracked units. I have watched these machines in action and was thinking that it would have the same clearing abilities, but would be easier on my back and knees when it came to turning the machine. Now, I’m not too sure. How does that saying go??? “ The devil you know is........... Anyway, good luck with your trade and I hope the machines don’t disappoint you.


----------



## SND

I have a new HSS928A with tracks/pull start, I put about 4hrs on it today to do my 500' driveway+large parking area and a neighbors as well, + another snow bank at the entrance of other neighbor to help them out. We had about 7-8" of dry/fine snow last night, the banks at the end were 18-26" high. It had no issues taking it in one big bite, rocks and all, just slowed the travel speed going by the sound of it working, in the 7-8" snow I could go about full travel speed but its faster than I care to walk so I slow it down a bit. Steering works great, joystick chute control is awesome. 

If you're on Asphalt you're probably better off with wheels, tracks seem to slip on that type of surface but here its all gravel with slopes and the tracks are amazing compared to the wheeled husqvarna(30" hydro with a 370cc I think) I was borrowing the last few years which required pushing it up and down everything. The tracked honda is effortless when compared. A bit more HP wouldn't hurt, they should put the 340 or 390 on it, but I don't feel the 9hp will hold me back for regular snowfalls even if we get over a foot. I was surprised to get through all this today on little more than 1/2 a tank of gas. Would have taken 1.5-2 full tanks with the husky... 

My 1 issue with it so far is that the impeller housing is thin(I didn't compare yet with thickness of other brands), but I'd make it 3x that thickness if I designed it, with all the rocks I'm catching so far(plow always pushes a bunch at the entrance) I'll have it worn through in 2-3 season. I'll probably be welding a piece of harder steel in there after this season, hate to ruin the paint on the outside of it but it is what it is(Or maybe just rivet a piece in easier to replace later on). This wouldn't be an issue on a paved driveway though. I'm surprised I haven't shearing a pin yet. 

I initially wanted the Yamaha 1028 but the steering of the honda is what sold me on it. If Yamaha adds a good steering to their 1028, it could be a different story, I like that it was 400lbs, the honda could use a bit more weight(30-50lbs) in the back for what I'm doing, so I'll be doing something about that as well. Will be changing the oil in it later today now that it has run 6-7hrs. 

I'm not disappointed with my purchase, but a few minor details could improve it.


----------



## jrom

McRockFish said:


> ...I want a ripper! I want a machine that feels like it can't be stopped.


With your comment above (and it's not unreasonable), I don't think you'll be all that happy with a 1332. It will not have enough power to make you feel unstoppable...no way. If you were getting that kind of performance out of an 8hp Ariens, I'd have a hard time leaving that brand.

As a new owner of an HSS1332ATD, going from an HS828TAS tracked - I just got done with our first real snow (12" super wet and heavy)...600' gravel drive, 2 parking areas, 600' of single paths on hills – and I'm impressed with the power, but I had to slow 'er down to meet that power-to-speed ratio without bogging down (real bogging down, not just an engine under load). The controls and steering are fabulous, and its got a lot more power than my '91 8hp but I'm not in la-la land with my expectations. 

There is a lot of great attributes about Honda's but _unstoppable_ and _ripping power_ aren't ones that come up at all when dealing with heavy wet snow. So far, I do love this machine.


----------



## Elt31987

I tried out my new Deluxe 28 SHO for the first time in the same NH snow and i'm impressed. I was able to drive along the gutter in the plow snow(Around 6 inches of wet heavy snow) in 2nd speed and it threw the snow far enough and high enough to hit my second floor on my house. Wife didn't like it but i was smiling  . But im sure a 13HP Honda will be crazy powerful


----------



## jrom

Today, got another 5" or so - not as wet - and along with some of yesterdays 12, I must say the 1332 was really strong and I didn't have to check my forward speed as much as yesterday. While still not quite a Ripper, it is a great machine. 

I only have 3.5 hours on it...still getting used to it.


----------



## tonysak

I always thought the 32" were under powered. Its the largest engine they make. I don't think they are actually 13HP. Honda seems to give you just enough to do the job vs. killing the job. I bet they put the 9hp on the 28" to hit a price point.


----------



## jrom

tonysak said:


> I always thought the 32" were under powered...


I've been reading your posts, but off hand, are you happy with your current 1332?


----------



## YSHSfan

HS/HSS1332 are the best you can get on "power to width" ratio.

*HS/HSS724 have .29hp per inch.
*HS828 has .29hp per inch.
*HS/HSS928 have .32hp per inch.
*HS1132 has .34hp per inch.
*HS/HSS1332 have .41hp per inch.

My HS1128TAS project when finished should have .39hp per inch.

If a HS/HSS1328 was made it will have .46hp per inch.

:blowerhug:


----------



## db9938

db130 said:


> I agree that the horsepower should be divided by the width:
> 
> 9hp on 28" bucket = .32 hp per inch
> 
> 13hp on 32" bucket = .40 hp per inch
> 
> 
> However, we can use his math to demonstrate the same but in a different way:
> 
> 32/13=2.46 (1 horsepower is responsible for 2.46")
> 28/9=3.11 (1 horsepower is responsible for 3.11") -> meaning each horse has to work harder on the 928


I stand corrected on the math, but I'll stand by the other.


----------



## YSHSfan

db9938 said:


> We can use his math to demonstrate the same but in a different way:
> 
> 32/13=2.46 (1 horsepower is responsible for 2.46")
> 28/9=3.11 (1 horsepower is responsible for 3.11") -> meaning each horse has to work harder on the 928


A simpler way of explaining it.


----------



## Cardo111

Excellent and comprehensive review, thanks for sharing! I wish you the best of luck with the 1332 with that motor I would have to think the machine will be a beast and serve you well.

This is an excellent example of how we all crave the latest and greatest and that is not always what we get. Many times manufacturers will revamp their products to make them more profitable and not necessarily better than the model they replace. I am in no way certain that this is what Honda did but this newer model may not be better than the one it replaces, you may gain some features but you may lose in other areas. I do believe that the motors are a carryover of the previous models (please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## SnowG

vinnyNH said:


> I too am not too impressed with my Honda HSS928ATD. Sure, electric start is nice and power chute control sounds great. But the traction of the unit is not that great. When I lifted the front by about 2 inches, it seems to work fine. But when I lower down the front so that I can really clear the snow to the ground, I find the unit stop moving sometimes. The tracks are moving but the unit stay put. The track is not having much traction. The engine also seems to be a little under-powered. A couple of times, I have to back up a little. It might also just be me not used to the 928 yet. My old one was an Ariens 1028 and seems to not have as much a slipping issue as this Honda. But then again, I did have chain. I thought the track is better.
> 
> What is better however is when I try to clear a path in my yard that is uphill. I raise the front up by a 2 to 3 inches and this thing just climb and blow snow without fuss. My Ariens would stop and I have to keep pushing it up.


I'm puzzled by your comments about traction. I have last year's HS 928 TAS and the thing pulls like a tractor, unless I lock the scraper bar so low that it lifts the front of the tracks. 

Do you have the height adjusted so the tracks are flat? Or have you got the tracks lifted at the front? If they're not flat your traction will suffer. It's all about the size of the contact patch.


----------



## SnowG

Cardo111 said:


> Excellent and comprehensive review, thanks for sharing! I wish you the best of luck with the 1332 with that motor I would have to think the machine will be a beast and serve you well.
> 
> This is an excellent example of how we all crave the latest and greatest and that is not always what we get. Many times manufacturers will revamp their products to make them more profitable and not necessarily better than the model they replace. I am in no way certain that this is what Honda did but this newer model may not be better than the one it replaces, you may gain some features but you may lose in other areas. I do believe that the motors are a carryover of the previous models (please correct me if I'm wrong).


I got the impression the review is a case of mismatched expectations, not a decline in quality. Quality is judged by whether something meets or exceeds expections. This is more likely a case of expections that aren't aligned with the product design. The engine on the new Hondas is the same as the prior year models. 

HP is HP. Foot-pounds are foot-pounds. Doesn't matter the brand, a given measurement of power and torque can only move so much snow per minute. 

If the OP wanted a machine he could run at full walking speed regardless of snow density and the product designers didn't have that as a design goal, then this review is what results. To my knowledge Honda doesn't make a model with that design goal. Not saying it was a bad review or bad design. Mismatched expectations.


----------



## Cardo111

SnowG said:


> I got the impression the review is a case of mismatched expectations, not a decline in quality. Quality is judged by whether something meets or exceeds expections. This is more likely a case of expections that aren't aligned with the product design. The engine on the new Hondas is the same as the prior year models.
> 
> HP is HP. Foot-pounds are foot-pounds. Doesn't matter the brand, a given measurement of power and torque can only move so much snow per minute.
> 
> If the OP wanted a machine he could run at full walking speed regardless of snow density and the product designers didn't have that as a design goal, then this review is what results. To my knowledge Honda doesn't make a model with that design goal. Not saying it was a bad review or bad design. Mismatched expectations.



Regardless of whether quality is an "expectation" or actually build quality, this member was disappointed in the performance of a machine that costs about 50-75% more than other reputable brands out there, one of which has a 56+ year history along with a proven track record of building high performing and durable snowblowers with many 40+ years old and still in service today.

There is another reputable snowblower website that has posted that the new HSS's employ many cost-cutting components including lack of adequate transmission protection and cheaper chute mechanism etc. I'm sure this may spark some debate, but that is part of any forum worth participating in.

Regarding your statements on power ratings being power ratings this is obvious provided testing parameters are the same. However again I disagree with you engineering/design also play a roll in actual performance. I think that Toro's 2 stage machines and Honda's reinforce my point.

All the best.

I wish you all a Happy New Year!


----------



## wdb

This sounds like a torque issue more than a HP issue. Honda cars are not exactly known for their torque. I wonder if that crosses over to their small engines as well?


----------



## McRockFish

Again, this was not a totally negative review. In fact, it was mostly positive. 

If you read both my posts, the first one and the follow up, I say that it is a QUALITY machine with great feel and balance. But, I was a little let down on power. It really has just enough for 90% of the storms but it isn't the machine that will feel like it has an extra power slot there when needed. It isn't there. And yes, when I spend $6K for 2 snowblowers that are considered by most to be commercial quality, I want the feeling like it has power to spare. 

I think for what I paid I should have the feeling of power to spare and not 'just enough'. I wasn't out price shopping, I wanted to buy the best. If you read the reviews in the "28 vs. 32" thread, there are others that think the 928 is slightly underpowered. I'm not the only one. Some think it has enough power, some are a bit let down like me.

I know there are some die hard Honda fans that don't want to hear anything negative and were going to pick my review apart, but again, read my 2 previous posts, I was complimentary on most everything except power. I stressed the quality is there.

And thanks to those that broke down the power to width ratio figures. I had already figured it had to be much better with the much larger engine over only an additional 4 inches, but I appreciate the exact figures. And, I do think that I will be happy with this 1332 for my larger more demanding property, and I can easily get by with the 928 on my less demanding smaller property. Best to all in the New Year and enjoy your new snowblowers!


----------



## raptorchris

I think there is 1 thing nobody had mentioned yet. That is the fact that these are brand new machines that have not yet broken in yet. I think after several hours and an oil change you might see an improvement in power. Yes, these units are test run at Honda before shipping out, but that's not the same as broken in. My father-in-law bought a brand new Ariens 28 Hydo Pro 420 a few years ago. 1st few storms, he didn't think it was that much more powerful than the old Troy-Built it replaced. After his 1st oil change, and a bit of an oil additive he likes to use, he said he had a noticeable increase in power, especially at the eod.
Another thing worth noting is that Ariens and Honda have 2 very different approaches to blowing snow. Ariens like to add more power via a bigger motor to be able to throw more snow, but keep their design about the same. Honda instead uses higher impeller speeds to be able to throw snow better using less power. Honda doesn't try and wow you with HP. They wow you with their ability to throw snow.


----------



## SnowG

Cardo111 said:


> snip
> There is another reputable snowblower website that has posted that the new HSS's employ many cost-cutting components including lack of adequate transmission protection and cheaper chute mechanism etc. I'm sure this may spark some debate, but that is part of any forum worth participating in.
> 
> snip


Can you post a link? I'd be interested in reading that.


----------



## BWC

Great comments by everyone. I was at my son's yesterday and spent time blowing snow with his new 1332. I had just finished two hrs of blowing snow with my '91 828 so I had a pretty good feel for the difference between the two units. Obviously the 1332 is heavier but it is also quieter. I enjoyed the electric chute controls though it took a few turns etc to get onto it. The higher bucket height was welcomed when I blew large banks that would have swamped the 828. I really really like the thumb activated auger housing adjustment vs the foot pedal on the 828. It stays put when you set it unlike the 828. The engine has plenty of torque and for us it meets all expectations. I would buy another one hands down. It has always started on the first pull plus I like the separate choke so I can slow idle it when cold. After the next snow clearing event we will be changing the oil and checking everything out and making adjustments if necessary. We like everything so far on the new 1332 and if it is as reliable as the 828 then it will be around for 25 years as well.


----------



## jrom

McRockFish said:


> And, I do think that I will be happy with this 1332 for my larger more demanding property, and I can easily get by with the 928 on my less demanding smaller property. Best to all in the New Year and enjoy your new snowblowers!


I bet it will work out. When it came time for me to get something new, I knew 1 more hp wouldn't do it. Best to you also!

- Joe


----------



## nZone

I really don't want to be sounded like a jerk, but I think the review is not comprehensive like most people make it out to be. 

He's giving his background...50 yrs old...former Ariens owner...resides in NH...etc.

His review was = I'm disappointed with 928. Then went on to talk about how good the Ariens were. 

Then he went on to explain why = Not enough HP/Torque. Paid $3K each, it should be a ripper and unstoppable. 

I think he was expecting the performance to be 2x the Ariens 8HP 24". Then came to find out it wasn't the case. 8.5HP vs 8HP <> 2x power. 

Here is the deal. Engine torque calculation: Torque = HP * 5252 / rpm
GX270 = 8.5HP @ MAX RPM = 3600

3600RPM
Torque = (8.5 x 5252) / 3600 = 12.40 lb-ft

To get a maximum torque, you need to operate the blower slow at 2500RPM which is 14.1 lb-ft. Just like any gasoline engine, low rpm = more torque; high rpm = more hp.


----------



## AriensPro1128

nZone, I am in central NH and live at the end of a dead-end road. The storm was early Tuesday but is has been sleeting/raining/dusting since then. I just cut a hole in the end of road pile to open up a pathway with my 11hp OHV Ariens Pro. For the first time since I've had it (7 years), I almost stalled the engine. The pile is less than 2 feet high but very solid. It is nasty stuff. No machine is going through this stuff at a fast walking pace.


----------



## nZone

AriensPro1128, it seemed like the OP did so. He said he like to push his snowblower hard.


----------



## Cardo111

SnowG said:


> Can you post a link? I'd be interested in reading that.


Sure SnowG here is the link, please read about halfway down the page where he addresses "his opinion" on Honda's new 2 stage offerings.

It is not my intention to bash Honda I am actually a fan of their 2 stage machines although I find them pricier than they should be. I do realize that high end machines in general, including Yamaha and Ariens are also pricey.

Where I live especially after the December we had, I couldn't justify the cost on my budget.

All the best.

What I Found At The 2015 GIE+EXPO For Moving Snow - MovingSnow.com


----------



## AriensPro1128

The negative review is someone's opinion at an OPE Expo, not even actual usage. I take exception to the writer's comment about a 12 volt starter. I have had my neck fused and can't pull a starter rope fast enough. My Ariens has a 12 volt battery and starter. That is why I have it. Cardo, I am beginning to think you just don't like Hondas. Every manufacturer puffs its product. Someone wrote on here that Toro says its thinner steel is high strength and therefore stronger. For an inferior, overpriced product, Honda sure hold their value. They are certainly on most peoples wish lists. I'd trade my wife for a 1332ATD in a second. If you had first hand experience with one, I'd give your post some credibility.


----------



## Cardo111

AriensPro1128 said:


> The negative review is someone's opinion at an OPE Expo, not even actual usage. I take exception to the writer's comment about a 12 volt starter. I have had my neck fused and can't pull a starter rope fast enough. My Ariens has a 12 volt battery and starter. That is why I have it. Cardo, I am beginning to think you just don't like Hondas. Every manufacturer puffs its product. Someone wrote on here that Toro says its thinner steel is high strength and therefore stronger. For an inferior, overpriced product, Honda sure hold their value. They are certainly on most peoples wish lists. I'd trade my wife for a 1332ATD in a second. If you had first hand experience with one, I'd give your post some credibility.



If you actually read my post, instead of just trying to score points with Honda owners/fans I would give your post some credibility.

Stop being condescending this is a forum people actually have opinions that differ from yours. Have you read many reviews on Honda's new HSS line, have you actually used every machine you have had an opinion on??

The owner of the Movingsnow.com website is quite knowledgeable about OPE and has been reviewing machines and testing most of what he reviews where possible. However I do agree with you regarding Toro products, which is your "opinion" did you actually use one before forming your opinion?

I feel bad for your wife that you would prefer a snowblower over her...lol


----------



## SnowG

Cardo111 said:


> Sure SnowG here is the link, please read about halfway down the page where he addresses "his opinion" on Honda's new 2 stage offerings.
> 
> It is not my intention to bash Honda I am actually a fan of their 2 stage machines although I find them pricier than they should be. I do realize that high end machines in general, including Yamaha and Ariens are also pricey.
> 
> Where I live especially after the December we had, I couldn't justify the cost on my budget.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> What I Found At The 2015 GIE+EXPO For Moving Snow - MovingSnow.com


Thanks, not impressed with that review. His comments about controls were definitely off base and in general I don't think he understands the differences he's missing.


----------



## AriensPro1128

Hi, Cardo. Happy new year. Neighbor has a Toro 28 inch, either 9 or 10 hp with the ACS. Next neighbor over has a tracked Honda 1332 I believe. It is a second home for the Honda guy so there are often 3 foot banks from the plow that have been there a while. The Honda just eats through them. I do the Toro neighbor's area by his house (3 car garage and parking area) when there is significant snow because the snow can only go at one end of the rectangle. My Ariens throws snow much further.

I read Paul's critique of the Honda plastic joystick, chute is old fashioned because it sits on a flange off the auger housing, gear on the chute is thin metal, battery on a winter machine, ad nauseum. Tell me what material the joystick on a Toro is made of and he had high praise of the reintroduced 2 wheel Gravely with a battery! I also read some of the other links of evaluations by him and one looked if it was straight from Toro. I do not knock other brands. I did not knock Toro. All I said was manufacturers puff the attributes of their products and used Toro as an example. Toro's high tensile thinner steel may well be as strong as any other housing but thinner means lighter. Paul has recommended Ariens over Toro to people that have large EOD banks because the Ariens are heavier. According to Toro, the ACS enables the blowers to move more snow per hour. Now how is that possible? If the snowblower can't handle the volume and recycles it, it is not totally efficient. A snowblower that can process all the snow (within reason) that is fed to it will beat the Toro every time. That last sentence may be an opinion, common sense or a fact. BTW, the Expo was in mid-October. Did Paul try them out?

I like Ariens. They are relatively simple, parts are always available and I can repair it myself. My family bought the first Ariens in 1962. Most Honda owners love their Hondas as do Yamaha owners. My only connection to Honda is automobiles and lawnmowers. None of my six Hondas have ever left me stranded or required major repairs (250,000 miles on the first one - rust was the issue). Should I ever replace my Ariens, it would be with a hydro and at that time I would consider a Honda over an Ariens.


----------



## SnowG

That movingsnow.com article did get me thinking about the "ergonomics" issue and after further evaluation I suspect he might be right.

I own last year's (2015) HS928TAS and decided upon the first use that the control ergonomics were not good. My principal issues:

1) Only the auger clutch lever is interlocked when you depress the drive lever. If you press both levers and release the drive clutch lever the machine will stop, which means you can't let go of the drive lever on the left handle while operating. The shift/transmission speed lever is also all the way to the left, and this has several implications: Both hands are operating controls all the way to the left at the same time while operating, and you can't rest your left hand while operating. (My prior machine, a 22 year old NOMA 27" had both levers interlocked so you could let go of either hand and the machine would keep going, or let go of both to stop).

2) The chute control crank handle is too low and the direction of rotation is counter-intuitive. (turn it clockwise-right to rotate the chute counterclockwise-left). 

The new (2016) HSS models have addressed the chute control ergonomics, and I don't agree with that movingsnow.com reviewer about the ergonomics or reliability (it's been well proven in Canada on thousands of units, and we don't hear of issues). As for the 12v battery comments -- that's not justified either, IMHO. Anyone who has a disability or arm/shoulder injury would benefit greatly from the convenience of being able to use electric start without cords. It's no big deal to hook up a battery charger/maintainer once a month for 12 hours or so to top it off.

However, the new models only partially address the shift/transmission speed lever ergonomics by moving the control to the center (from the far left) and they didn't do anything about adding bilateral clutch lever interlocks for both sides. I think they fell short on that last point. 

However, I think the 2016 HSS models are a major improvement overall, and the new steering/chute control improvements should make it much easier to use these quality machines.


----------



## bwdbrn1

On thing that we may be missing in all of these equations is that the numbers in Honda's model designation do not necessarily indicate horse power of the engine.

I haven't been able to find what all of the letters and numbers indicate in the new HSS model line, but in the older HS series the HS indicated Honda Snowblower, then the ned following number indicated which engine the machine had, not it's Horse Power rating. In the old line the 9 indicated that the engine used was the GX270 and 11 was a GX340. The next two numbers do indicate the clearing width.


----------



## Kielbasa

Your driveway is 900'? Holy Kielbasa...


----------



## YSHSfan

[email protected] clarified that on a post before. He stated that beacause of the lawsuits Honda does not show any specs on HP for snowblowers, instead, the numbers just indicate the engine size.

HSS724 = GX200 engine and 24" clearing path.
HSS928 = GX270 engine and 28" clearing path.
HSS1332 = GX390 engine and 32" clearing path.

He also stated that Honda does not provide engine torque for snowblower engines, but they will be very close to multipurpose engines which are

GX200 5.5HP @ 3600rpm and 9.1 ft-lbs of torque @ 2500rpm
GX270 8.5HP @ 3600rpm and 14.1 ft-lb of torque @ 2500rpm
GX390 11.7HP @ 3600 rpm and 19.5 ft-lb of torque @ 2500rpm

Although he thought that snowblower engine may be tuned to have its peak torque at or close to 3600rpm (this was just his opinion).
:blowerhug:


----------



## nafterclifen

Even if they are slightly modified per application (Snowblower vs Generator), the difference in HP and TQ are probably nominal.


----------



## pdd

Would a snowblower impeller kit help? It's suppose to clog less with it installed. I'm gonna install on my hss928atd hopefully soon


----------



## db9938

I would guess a a impeller kit would be negligible. There is a unique shape to the impeller housing of Honda's, that is asymmetrical. The bottom of the impeller housing is usually closer than the sides and the top. This is in part why there is so much of a following for these machines.


----------



## bwdbrn1

hsblowersfan said:


> [email protected] clarified that on a post before. He stated that beacause of the lawsuits Honda does not show any specs on HP for snowblowers, instead, the numbers just indicate the engine size.
> 
> HSS724 = GX200 engine and 24" clearing path.
> HSS928 = GX270 engine and 28" clearing path.
> HSS1332 = GX390 engine and 32" clearing path.
> 
> He also stated that Honda does not provide engine torque for snowblower engines, but they will be very close to multipurpose engines which are
> 
> GX200 5.5HP @ 3600rpm and 9.1 ft-lbs of torque @ 2500rpm
> GX270 8.5HP @ 3600rpm and 14.1 ft-lb of torque @ 2500rpm
> GX390 11.7HP @ 3600 rpm and 19.5 ft-lb of torque @ 2500rpm
> 
> Although he thought that snowblower engine may be tuned to have its peak torque at or close to 3600rpm (this was just his opinion).
> :blowerhug:


Thanks for bringing that information back up. I hadn't seen any responses from Robert in this particular thread, and the numbers Honda uses in their model designations can be misunderstood.


----------



## SnowG

pdd said:


> Would a snowblower impeller kit help? It's suppose to clog less with it installed. I'm gonna install on my hss928atd hopefully soon


Doesn't need it. Throws far, and HS 928 got a lot of use but never clogged. 

You should get to know it before you modify it.


----------



## jrom

Even my 828 never clogged.


----------



## drmerdp

A guy earlier in the thread mentioned engine break in time for it to reach full power. I'd like to touch on that, he is absolutely correct. After a given amount of operating time, the compression in the cylinder will reach it highest while reciprocating and rotating parts will bed in and the whole assembly will have less internal friction.

So don't get to bummed out from the get go about power. That said, I sure do wish that the 28" Honda had an optional gx340 or gx390. No replacement for displacement.

Turbo gx270 anyone


----------



## YSHSfan

I did get my HS624 clogged up a few times with slushy snow.


----------



## wdb

drmerdp said:


> Turbo gx270 anyone


Why mess around.


----------



## Frost

I have seen a lot of buzz around the new HSS machines and thought I would throw in my two cents. While it took some time to get the new unit, it arrived around Dec. 20 and we finally got our first snow fall around the 28th here in NH. It was only about 5.5" but it was one of the nastiest snows I have blown in awhile. Good news is the HSS1332ATD handled it without worry. I don't want to be too judgmental on the new Honda just yet, as I only put about 4 hours on it (clearing 5 driveways ranging from 100' to 300'). Funny thing was, I sold my 2 year old Troybilt track unit to my neighbor and I had to go over and help him finish his driveway, as that unit was not getting it done. The Honda blew through it with no issues. If I had one complaint it would be that the handle bars are about 4" too short for a guy of my height. Steering was excellent, the light was fantastic, absolutely love the electric chute control, but I bought this thing for one main reason and that is to move snow. It did that like no other machine I have used in 35+ years. It was throwing the slushy slop 40-50 feet and never clogged! I couldn't seem to get the dang hand warmers to work though.  

I am not at all disappointed with my investment in Honda and many of my neighbors are having snowblower envy after watching this thing in action. I can't wait for another test of this thing soon.


----------



## Gator9329

I have a brand new hss928 sitting in the garage waiting to be tested. Reading all these posts is like being on a roller coaster. I can't test out the machine and form my own opinion because there's no snow. 
I hope it ends up ok. 
I have always wished These had the bigger motor option available. I don't want the bucket any bigger, just the bigger motor


----------



## Frost

Gator9329 said:


> I have a brand new hss928 sitting in the garage waiting to be tested. Reading all these posts is like being on a roller coaster. I can't test out the machine and form my own opinion because there's no snow.
> I hope it ends up ok.
> I have always wished These had the bigger motor option available. I don't want the bucket any bigger, just the bigger motor


One of my neighbors have the HS928 and it does a great job. It has slightly less power, but with the smaller bucket it kind of evens out, although I can throw the slush a little better than he can, but I assure you that you will not be disappointed. I prefer the smaller bucket myself and noticed it is a little more difficult maneuvering the larger bucket, but not a deal breaker. Many folks will say stuff like "it's just another pass with the smaller bucket", however; I would say that the bigger bucket makes quick work of my 300'+ driveway and I am glad I stepped it up this year. It is a bit more to store though. I have to say though, if Toyota made a snow blower, I would be all over it.


----------



## SnowG

Frost said:


> snip
> I had one complaint it would be that the handle bars are about 4" too short for a guy of my height. snip.


I'm 6'3" and think the handlebar height of my 2015 HS928 is just fine. Does anyone know if they lowered the height for the 2016 model?


----------



## Frost

SnowG said:


> I'm 6'3" and think the handlebar height of my 2015 HS928 is just fine. Does anyone know if they lowered the height for the 2016 model?


My neighbors HS928 is a 2013 or 2014 and those handlebars are too low for me as well. I am 6'5", so I guess not all that normal.  I wouldn't buy a Honda as a vehicle (been there done that and it wasn't good), anyway, I love their power equipment, just wish they had taller engineers in Japan.:wavetowel2:


----------



## SnowG

Frost said:


> My neighbors HS928 is a 2013 or 2014 and those handlebars are too low for me as well. I am 6'5", so I guess not all that normal.  I wouldn't buy a Honda as a vehicle (been there done that and it wasn't good), anyway, I love their power equipment, just wish they had taller engineers in Japan.:wavetowel2:


They raised the height of the bars in 2015 (maybe 2014 also). That's why I asked if the 2016 is the same as the 2015.


----------



## bwdbrn1

The online version of the owner's manual says the overall height of the handle bars on the HSS928 is 37" on the tracked, and 36.6" on the wheeled version. I don't find a reference to the handle bar height in the manual for the HS928.


----------



## snowjoke

Frost-

I completely agree with the low handle bar height.


----------



## Frost

snowjoke said:


> Frost-
> 
> I completely agree with the low handle bar height.


it's not horrible, until you raise the bucket to cut trails or put in into transport mode, then it is unbearable. Starting off 4" higher would be nice, heck adjustable would be better.


----------



## Apple Guy

SnowG said:


> They raised the height of the bars in 2015 (maybe 2014 also). That's why I asked if the 2016 is the same as the 2015.


 They raised the handle bars in 2011 model year.


http://news.honda.com/newsandviews/article.aspx?id=6368-en

.


----------



## BCCJWC

I'm 6'3" and after playing with the 724 and 928 in the showroom last week I couldn't pull the trigger on either because the handle bars were just to low for my liking. I went there with the cheque book expecting to come home with one or the other but I think I will stick with my Ariens until there get the bar height figured out.


----------



## obthedog

I am 5'10" and find the height perfect. For once its nice not being the tall!!!!


----------



## murf

OP, anything to add to this thread? anybody, I wished I had seen this earlier, I wouldn't have clogged up this forum with my B.S. very informative... but is there MOAR?? I mean, some of yawl are still getting snow? HSS928AWD is what I am focused on, not the 133, I wouldn't need anything like that.


----------



## HSSdude

SnowG said:


> That movingsnow.com article did get me thinking about the "ergonomics" issue and after further evaluation I suspect he might be right.
> 
> I own last year's (2015) HS928TAS and decided upon the first use that the control ergonomics were not good. My principal issues:
> 
> 1) Only the auger clutch lever is interlocked when you depress the drive lever. If you press both levers and release the drive clutch lever the machine will stop, which means you can't let go of the drive lever on the left handle while operating. The shift/transmission speed lever is also all the way to the left, and this has several implications: Both hands are operating controls all the way to the left at the same time while operating, and you can't rest your left hand while operating. (My prior machine, a 22 year old NOMA 27" had both levers interlocked so you could let go of either hand and the machine would keep going, or let go of both to stop).
> 
> 2) The chute control crank handle is too low and the direction of rotation is counter-intuitive. (turn it clockwise-right to rotate the chute counterclockwise-left).
> 
> The new (2016) HSS models have addressed the chute control ergonomics, and I don't agree with that movingsnow.com reviewer about the ergonomics or reliability (it's been well proven in Canada on thousands of units, and we don't hear of issues). As for the 12v battery comments -- that's not justified either, IMHO. Anyone who has a disability or arm/shoulder injury would benefit greatly from the convenience of being able to use electric start without cords. It's no big deal to hook up a battery charger/maintainer once a month for 12 hours or so to top it off.
> 
> However, the new models only partially address the shift/transmission speed lever ergonomics by moving the control to the center (from the far left) and they didn't do anything about adding bilateral clutch lever interlocks for both sides. I think they fell short on that last point.
> 
> However, I think the 2016 HSS models are a major improvement overall, and the new steering/chute control improvements should make it much easier to use these quality machines.


1) The Auger and drive clutch must be designed in this manner by all manufacturers according to ANSI safety regulations. Thats not to say older machines dont have the capability of locking both levers, but new machines must abide by the safety standards. So according to the safety standard the drive clutch must return and the machine should stop if your hand leaves that lever. The reason is so you cant leave the operator zone and make your way around to the front of the machine while it is still being propelled forward. It may sound stupid but people definitely are these days. A regulation also exists for the auger lever. It is allowed to be locked down so your hand can be removed but the operator must have the drive clutch depressed with his other hand. So when both hands are removed from the machine, it should stop moving forward and the Auger should stop rotating in less than three seconds. The outdoor power equipment institute has deemed three seconds as the time it takes a human to move to the front of the machine and stick his leg in the auger.

As far as transmission speed lever. I think it is put in the center of the console because it is probably considered the forth most used control. 1.Auger and Drive clutch 2. Steering levers 3.chute control 4.Transmission speed control lever 5. Engine RPM control. So the two most used are at the handle grips, then it moves from right to left across the console because that is where your free hand is.


----------



## jrom

murf said:


> ...some of yawl are still getting snow? ...not the 133, ...


We just received just under 8" 2 days ago. Unfortunately (for your info request) – I used my 1332, so I can't give you any more info except it blasted right through it like a champ.


----------



## murf

SOLD on the HSS928AWD


----------



## SnowG

HSSdude said:


> 1) The Auger and drive clutch must be designed in this manner by all manufacturers according to ANSI safety regulations. Thats not to say older machines dont have the capability of locking both levers, but new machines must abide by the safety standards. So according to the safety standard the drive clutch must return and the machine should stop if your hand leaves that lever. The reason is so you cant leave the operator zone and make your way around to the front of the machine while it is still being propelled forward. It may sound stupid but people definitely are these days. A regulation also exists for the auger lever. It is allowed to be locked down so your hand can be removed but the operator must have the drive clutch depressed with his other hand. So when both hands are removed from the machine, it should stop moving forward and the Auger should stop rotating in less than three seconds. The outdoor power equipment institute has deemed three seconds as the time it takes a human to move to the front of the machine and stick his leg in the auger.
> 
> As far as transmission speed lever. I think it is put in the center of the console because it is probably considered the forth most used control. 1.Auger and Drive clutch 2. Steering levers 3.chute control 4.Transmission speed control lever 5. Engine RPM control. So the two most used are at the handle grips, then it moves from right to left across the console because that is where your free hand is.


Great response. Thanks for the info. 

As for the chute crank ergonomic issue, I solved that by modifying my 2015 HS928TAS machine with a car power seat motor. The new electrified chute rotation works like a champ, and the DPDT control switch is on the top of the control panel. 
Reference this link for more info http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...0393-retrofit-powered-chute-older-models.html


----------



## GoBlowSnow

On that Tach, does it have a replaceable battery? 



Optical_Man said:


> I have a new 928 also, but the tracked version. I've been eagerly waiting to use it on some real snow. Another person mentioned in a review *here* that the max throttle RPM may have been a little low. I got to wondering myself, so I purchased a tachometer to test it. Mine was exactly at the factory recommended 3600 RPM. I bring this up because it seems odd that a 9HP Honda would have less power than your old 8HP Ariens.
> 
> Trail Tech (723-A00) Orange TTO Digital Tachometer Plus Hour Meter


----------



## E350

Apparently in the TTO Tach the battery is inside the sealed unit and not replaceable:

Amazon.com: Trail Tech (723-A00) Orange TTO Digital Tachometer Plus Hour Meter: Automotive


----------



## obthedog

*I agree the 928HSS is not a very good machine compared to others*



McRockFish said:


> I was born and raised in NH and am now 50 years old, I've been having to snowblow for 35+ years. So, I'm no rookie. I've been using Arien machines for the last 35 years. The last 2 blowers I bought were Arien 825's. about 12 years ago.
> 
> I have properties in 2 different areas about 20 miles apart. So, I need 2 machines. I'm 50, so figured I should live it up and finally replace my last two 8hp Ariens with these 928's. I originally thought I would buy one Platinum Arien and one 928, but later I decided I should just buy 2 928's and not try to be cheap!
> 
> Today we had 4+ inches of very heavy icy snow. Nothing out of the ordinary in NH, and a good test for a 928. I'm in shape, still exercise every day and throw these machines around. My house driveway alone is 900 feet long and my rental properties are 20 miles away. My rental properties take an additional 2 hours on top of that. That's why I bought 2 Honda 928's.
> 
> MY REVIEW: I'm not that impressed with the 928. My old 2 Ariens with the posi-traction I've been using for the last 12 years have been so good. Seriously! Great power on a the old Arien 24" machine with the posi traction being able to be locked in. I didn't buy the new Ariens because of the auto-turn. I use my blowers hard, and throw them into banks on edge, and I didn't want to be fighting the auto-turn. So, I went with the 2 wheel drive locked in Honda 928's.
> 
> WHY I AM NOT IMPRESSED WITH THE 928 HONDAS:
> It seems underpowered. I really didn't feel like it had much more power/torque than my old 8 horse Ariens. The 928 was struggling today! I was expecting to be impressed, but was not. I go hard on these machines, and when I spend close to 3K each, I want something special! I want a ripper! I want a machine that feels like it can't be stopped. The 928 today was crying. And, again, I bought 2 new Honda 928's last week!!!
> 
> So, after being unimpressed with my first 928, I didn't use my other 928 and transported the one I used today between sites. I will return my unused 928 for a 32" with more power. I didn't want to buy a 32" track machine but to get more power, but I will need to. There is no choice in Honda: to get more power you need to go 32" track. I will keep one 928 wheeled unit, and swap the unused 928, plus of course some more $ to the dealer for a HSS1332ATD. And again, I can't chance buying a Arien with that auto-turn for my heavy use.
> 
> I'm not bitter about now owning one 928 and one 1332...
> But to be real honest, a little let down. It is too bad that Arien is now exclusively auto-turn. They really used to make a great posi traction machine. My new Hondas are good machines, but the 928 wheeled unit for NH is in my opinion is not powerful enough. It wasn't the traction, it was mostly the power.
> 
> If you live in CT or MA with a standard development size driveway, or somewhere that doesn't really test these machines, the 928 is a probably a good choice.


I have to agree I bought an HSS928 and am very disappointed. After owning several honda's 928HS and 724HS if found this machine underpowered and the main issue it it clogged like crazy which is something my old 928 never did. I am selling mine on craigs list but have had not takers. I think the word is out that although the new hands have some cool features. THE PERFORMANCE OF THE MACHINE IN THROWING SNOW AND NOT CLOGGING HAS TAKEN A STEP BACK...A BIG STEP BACK


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Uggh... I don't like these non-replaceable battery units. I got me one last year and it's already going out. 



E350 said:


> Apparently in the TTO Tach the battery is inside the sealed unit and not replaceable:
> 
> Amazon.com: Trail Tech (723-A00) Orange TTO Digital Tachometer Plus Hour Meter: Automotive


----------



## Gator9329

Are there any mods that can be done to these motors to bring up the performance?
I was so looking to owning one of these machines. now I'm kinda bummed whenever it snows.
HSS928 2hrs on it.
not impressed


----------



## [email protected]

Gator9329 said:


> Are there any mods that can be done to these motors to bring up the performance?
> I was so looking to owning one of these machines. now I'm kinda bummed whenever it snows.
> HSS928 2hrs on it.
> not impressed


What exactly do you not like?

Might want to have the dealer go over it with a fine-tooth comb; I'd for sure double-check the engine speed on FAST, and ensure it is spinning @ 3,600 +0/-150 rpm. (Auger NOT engaged) That's the peak of the power curve!


----------



## nastorino

Gator9329 said:


> Are there any mods that can be done to these motors to bring up the performance?
> I was so looking to owning one of these machines. now I'm kinda bummed whenever it snows.
> HSS928 2hrs on it.
> not impressed


It's these comments that scare me away from the HSS928 and towards the HSS1332. Excessive for my situation but I haven't heard back reviews for it.


----------



## Miles

Well, I am in an area with 22 inches average per winter and was going to get the HSS724, but these forum posts encouraged me to upgrade to the 928. I have an 8 car long driveway, McRockfish has a 900 foot driveway and it looks like the average snowfall in Concord, NH is around 66 inches. And McRockfish says, "If you live in CT or MA with a standard development size driveway, or somewhere that doesn't really test these machines, the 928 is a probably a good choice." 

So it is all relative. How big an area do you need to clear? How much snow do you get in an average winter? How long do you want to be outside working with the snowblower? I think I made the right choice with the HSS928 and it's nice to work on it outside and drain the gas, then be able to wheel it back without starting the motor. It wheels around easily enough. It's not a huge motor with around 8.5 hp, but I think it is enough for my situation. If a big storm comes, like the 30 inches we got last January, I will be out there clearing before it gets too deep.

If you want to be totally sure, buy the HSS1332ATD with the battery and auger protection. You will have the top of the line.


----------



## BNSFguy

That's the problem with the 28" Honda. It's underpowered. I was contemplating buying a Honda, but you HAVE to go with the 32" machine, especially because the price difference is fairly close, and you get a much, much, better machine. With that said, my garage space is at a premium, so I wanted a 28" machine. I went with the Ariens 28" RapidTrak and I absolutely LOVE it. If considering Honda, it's 32" or don't bother, in my humble opinion.


----------



## tabora

BNSFguy said:


> If considering Honda, it's 32" or don't bother, in my humble opinion.


Yup, that's how I ended up going from an HS80 24" machine to the HSS1332AATD. Couldn't be happier!


----------

